# Hamburg For New Year



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

We are going to Hamburg for the new year, anyone got any ideas as to what to do & see.

Rusty


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rusty, this might help...

http://www.hamburg-tourism.de/en/sightseeing/best-of-hamburg/

...or there is always the Reeperbahn :roll:

Pete


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Was there last week. Hamburg is a great spot. Take a trip around the docks on a boat and walk through the old Elbe tunnel

Miniatur Wunderland is excellent too

http://www.miniatur-wunderland.com/visit/approach/general-directions/

Reeperbahn and the St Pauli area is worth a visit


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We are thinking of going to Hamburg for New Year. This is a part of Germany we have never visited before. 

Whilst up this way we are also thinking of going over the border into Denmark for a couple of days. We are away for 1 week in total.

We have our 2 x girls with us, 11 & 8 yrs.

I have found a campsite 40 miles north of Hamburg which is having a New Years party. The cost of the tickets are €60 per adult & €35 for each child. Camping is a further €24 a night. Total cost for us for 1 night would be €214. 
I'm sure it would be a great night but cannot justify paying that amount.

Any idea's or advise please?


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
We too are going to Germany for the xmas and new year, we will be in Amberg not Hamburg so will not bump into you. 


Ron


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ron, 

Yes will be something wrong if we bump into each other, quite a few miles apart.

Enjoy! :wink:


----------



## Derrymacash (Nov 28, 2010)

*Fishmarket*

The fish market starts at about four in the morning to about nine or ten they sell everything and has it good bars, music and cheap food.

Enjoy


----------

